
Cache Digests for HTTP/2 - sdegutis
https://httpwg.org/http-extensions/cache-digest.html#changes
======
sdegutis
Related: [https://calendar.perfplanet.com/2016/cache-digests-
http2-ser...](https://calendar.perfplanet.com/2016/cache-digests-http2-server-
push/)

